# Hello Everyone! What do you guys think of Dot On Shaft?



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello Fellow Canadians!

I’ve been on this forum for a few months, just been searching for info and browsing the classifieds. I couldn’t help but notice just how nice everyone is on this board. I thought I’d introduce myself to the community. 

I’m a new guitar player; I’ve only been playing for 2 months. I started with a family owned Yamaha G-231 II classical guitar, and in no time, I became terribly obsessed with playing the guitar. I’d play easily 3-4 hours a day during work days, and 5-6 hours in the weekends. I also fell in love with a guitar, the Gibson ES-137.

I had to get it. I searched all over GTA and found one at The Guitar Shop (Lakeshore/Hwy 10) for an awesome price. By the way, I love the people there; I’d recommend them to everyone! I tried it at the shop and fell in love with it. It’s nearly flawless and sounds so beautiful. I just had to bring her home. Enough talk, here she is:


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

The reason why I started a thread is not to show off actually. I wanted to have a discussion with you on a company called Dot On Shaft. I heard that there was a new location at Hwy 27 and Hwy 7, so I popped by one day after work. Before I go on, let me assure you that I’m in no way affiliated with them, and I’m not here to tell you that they make the best guitars in the world.
So of course I was only looking around, because I had just purchased a Gibson. But I noticed a Les Paul copy for $799, which looked quite well-made up close. I strummed a few chords, I was instantly amazed at its playability. I began finger picking some songs, and checking for buzz on all the frets; it just felt so perfect. It feels much, much better than my Gibson ES-137.

I couldn’t resist. I plugged her in, and she sounds surprisingly nice. I only went acoustic mode because I don’t really play much overdrive. Of course, it’s miles behind the Gibson semi-hollow in terms of sound, because it simply lacks the volume, but it’s really quite nice.
But I wasn’t in the market for a guitar, so I put it back. The manager, Joe, came by and started throwing ridiculous offers at me:
1. I’ll give it to you for $650.
2. I’ll throw in a $100 hardcase.
3. I’ll give you any strap in the store for $20.
I wasn’t gonna go for it, until he said, “I’ll give you strings for life. Come in here once a month, tell the cashier your name, and pick up your new pack of strings, electric or acoustic, every month, for the rest of your life. We typically only give this to customers who spend over $1,000”

What a great guy lol… But I still held back, and left the store. I went home and searched all over the net for some Dot On Shaft reviews. There was very few, but generally everyone said that they’re a very good bang for the buck. There was even a thread on this forum some time ago about DOS, but it was only one thread. I went back to the store and bought it later on that evening. Here she is:


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

I really like playing on it. I actually don’t enjoy playing the Gibson as much because I’m such a noob with Guitars, and the ES-137 really makes me feel like can idiot. Plus, I’m so afraid to bang it up. The DOS Les Paul plays better, and I don’t have to clean it as often. I ordered a set of Gibson 490R/498T for it, this should be fun. 

Anyways, I want to let everyone know that for some reason, I scored a string for life deal at DOS. If you’re interested, go try your luck. I’m not sure if it was just a one time thing or not, but it’s worth a shot. I seriously wasn’t even trying to bargin, Joe just offered it to me.

Now, I have a few things on my mind, and I really hope you guys can help me out:
1.	Joe claimed that this guitar is made of mahogany body and neck. This is one of the main reasons why I decided to buy it. But this model isn’t on their website (as well as many other guitars I saw in the DOS store), so just for reassurance that I didn’t get screwed over, can any of you wood experts please varify that this is indeed mahogany?

















2.	I went to L&M last night, mississauga location, where I got to try to few real Gibson Les Pauls, as well as Epiphone Les Pauls. I can not believe just how identical the DOS is compared to the Ephiphone. Besides some minor hardware differences, and the headstock/trussrod cover, inlays, they are identical. Oh btw, and my DOS Les Paul has a very ugly head stock and/trussrod cover lol…. Anyways, this lead me to think that it’s very possible that Epiphone and DOS Les Pauls came from the same vendor. Do you guys have any opinion on this?

3.	I’ve been searching the web on DOS reviews for quite some time now, but can hardly find any. Do any of you have any experiences with their guitars? Can you please share your opinion? I’m very happy with mine, but what about you?

4.	Just an FYI. If you’re interested in shopping at DOS Hwy 27 & 7, be very careful of checking the guitars thoroughly. I just got home from going there to pick up my pack of strings (it really works!), and I noticed that a huge percentage of them seemed to have been stored in a dry warehouse some time, causing various flaws. Make sure you check the bridge/tailpiece inserts that go into the body, make sure that they are pressed all the way in. Also, definitely check for fret buzz; I noticed a lot of the acoustic guitars are having this problem.

Wow. I’m so sorry for this monstrous post. It’s like 5 thread topics combined into one…. I hope you guys will find some of this information useful. And hopefully, I didn’t bore you to death… 

Nice to meet you all! 


Howi


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

First off, welcome to the forum. Secondly, I had to delete a few of your pics so we can read that post without scrolling over about 2 feet. For Dot On Shaft. Mike, the owner has done a very good job in terms of making sure the guitars are built to a good standard. Therefore, they are IMO a good guitar for the money. Some of the singnature series are really nice. So they have a pretty wide range now. From starter guitars right up to premium instruments. For anyone that does not worry about names on headstocks, take a look at them.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmmmmm ... welcome to the forum.

Gotta say this feels a lot like a free ad for Dot on Shaft guitars.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude, if you have a dot on your shaft, you might want to get it checked out by a doctor. Is it itchy?

As for the pics, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Strangest guitar company name ever! 

I've heard they are good quality guitars but have poor resale value. Aren't they a Canadian company? And yes, that does look like mahogony.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes on the Mahogany.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I have tried a couple that were decent guitars....and one that would have made great firewood.

Terrible company name....


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW! THANKS GUYS! 

I'm so glad that it really is mahogany. I'm gonna throw the ES-137 back in the case and only take it out once I get better at playing. I just can't get used to how tall the frets are on the Gibson, as well as how thick the neck is where it joins the body.

LOL.... I'm definitely not associated with DOS, otherwise I wouldn't tell you guys that a lot of their guitars at the store have problems. Seriously, I tried out about 8 acoustic guitars, and 4 of them buzzed. Not good at all. I agree that they'd make fabulous firewood.

From what I've found from various sources on the net, DOS is a 100% Canadian company. Their guitars are sourced from various Asian countries, then imported and sold here. My logic is, they're all from Asia nowadays anyways, so I might as well buy it from a Canadian. 

LOL I have no opinion on the name....

But do any of you actually own their guitars?

Howi


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add. I appologize for all the pictures. I didn't realize that some of you may find it annoying to do so much scrolling.

Howi


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Howi,you don't have to apologize.Great post, I enjoyed reading and scrolling.Good luck with your guitars and have fun.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That orange, out of focus LP bridge assembly shot is killer. Welcome to the board and enjoy your guitars!

Couple weeks ago, I nearly traded one of my guitars for a used DOS "Bianca" model. Essentially an LP type. Seemed to be quite well made with all the 'correct' methods and materials - set neck, mahogany, etc. Changed my mind at the last minute because the body shape just parted from the LP a little too much for my liking. Otherwise it looked very promising. These don't have much resale value but that may be because the company has such a quiet profile... maybe in time word will get around. They certainly have a bazillion different models to choose from. Maybe that's the real problem - branding issues. Price-wise, they're all over the map too. I find their website a little frustrating... there's too much noise mixed in with the signal. I find myself wishing they'd create some kind of product tier thing so you could organize their guitars according to some useful categories.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know realy...if you look at this guitar, it's basicaly a Schekter.

http://www.dotonshaft.com/product-details.cfm?id=1566

Some prices seems a bit crazy for imported instruments. I mean almost 5000$ for a jap import that most likely costs under 1000$ to import and make?

http://www.dotonshaft.com/product-details.cfm?id=1411

for 5000$ you can get a canadien luthier to make you your DREAM axe with every little details to YOUR liking.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I did like the shop, staff and variety of guitars, my fav was your LP.

Saying that I and showing my cheap side I would go for a used Epi LP for less than half the price.
Hmmm if a used DOS came up for the same price I would go DOS.

Only thing I sis not like about the shop was the sound room, amps were crappy but this was on opening day so it may be better now.

Bev


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Gotta get up to their shop sometime, take a look around.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you RAW1. :smile:



Maxer said:


> They certainly have a bazillion different models to choose from. Maybe that's the real problem - branding issues. Price-wise, they're all over the map too. I find their website a little frustrating... there's too much noise mixed in with the signal. I find myself wishing they'd create some kind of product tier thing so you could organize their guitars according to some useful categories.


I completely agree. I can't stand their website. I don't understand how it's organized and i can't find what I need. Regarding resale, I guess their resale value would match the other Asian made guitars, like an Epi LP. 



al3d said:


> don't know realy...if you look at this guitar, it's basicaly a Schekter.
> 
> http://www.dotonshaft.com/product-details.cfm?id=1566
> 
> ...


Looking at their inventory, the variety and price amuse me. For instance, I felt that my LP was just right, and I could live with $650 + some freebies. Their next level of LPs are priced at $1,300, but they all appear too gawdy to me. Too much shinny things and sparkles happening; I just can't do it. Also, I found that some of the cheaper acoustics actually sounded better to me than the $1,000+ ones. 

Oh well, it's still an interesting store to visit IMO. It's definitely not your ordinary guitar store selling the well-known names. It's refreshing. :smile:

Thanks Bevo. 
Ya I think I'd be just as happy with an Epi LP. Like you said, a used one is even better. Seriously, the deal maker was the free hard case as well as the strings for life. It's a nice feeling that your guitar will actually, slowly but surely, pay itself off over time. :smile:

Howi


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

_



DOS is a 100% Canadian company. Their guitars are sourced from various Asian countries, then imported and sold here.

Click to expand...

_...so the address of the company is 100% Canadian and the guitars are 0% Canadian.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pretty much.

I was interested in them, as they have a barrie store - but for $800, i know what i'd buy instead.


----------



## Flip Flop Sg (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Howi,

I've actually got 4 DOS guitars. I like them all very much, the latest is a model called the Middle 8, basically a 335 copy but at a quarter of the price of one. My fantastic wife basically bought me 3 tele copies when the Barrie store first opened. They were blowing out a bunch of guitars at $99 a pop. Great value in my opinion. I'm a hobbyist, played off and on for quite a few years and did get caught up in having to own a "Gibson" and bought an SG that I lusted after since I was a kid. The only problem I've had with any of the guitars is that one of the tele's nut cracked off at the top E string. I bought a tusq replacement, stringed it up and off we went again. They didn't have the strings for life deal when I got the hundred dollar specials, I did get the strings for life deal when I bought the hollow body, Mike didn't specify that it was for guitars of a certain value so I don't know what that's about. My buddy's wife bought him a starter kit for Christmas at DOS, I recommened that she check that place out because their service and store were great. She got the same string for life deal for my buddy as well and she did not spend close to $500 for everything she got.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Hmmmmm ... welcome to the forum.
> 
> Gotta say this feels a lot like a free ad for Dot on Shaft guitars.


Does this guy have fangs under his gums, because all that ever seems to come out of his mouth is venom? What a way to welcome a new member.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Howi, I doubt that DOS guitars generally enjoy quite the same resale value as used Epis - not that they shouldn't, mind you - it's just that Epiphone is an established brand closely associated with Gibson and as such it borrows some of Gibson's lustre.

I'd think most lower to mid-end DOS guitars have a generic, MIK appeal as used clone guitars. Meaning the original buyer takes quite a hit and subsequent buyers can get some very good deals - better, I'd argue, than if you bought a used Epiphone.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

WEEZY said:


> ...so the address of the company is 100% Canadian and the guitars are 0% Canadian.





Budda said:


> pretty much.
> 
> I was interested in them, as they have a barrie store - but for $800, i know what i'd buy instead.


There's nothing wrong with that guys. Asia is the power house of manufacturing, everything from cars to electronics to guitars. Like I said, pretty much everything is from Asia these days, so I rather buy from a Canadian. :smile:



Flip Flop Sg said:


> Hey Howi,
> 
> I've actually got 4 DOS guitars. I like them all very much, the latest is a model called the Middle 8, basically a 335 copy but at a quarter of the price of one. My fantastic wife basically bought me 3 tele copies when the Barrie store first opened. They were blowing out a bunch of guitars at $99 a pop. Great value in my opinion. I'm a hobbyist, played off and on for quite a few years and did get caught up in having to own a "Gibson" and bought an SG that I lusted after since I was a kid. The only problem I've had with any of the guitars is that one of the tele's nut cracked off at the top E string. I bought a tusq replacement, stringed it up and off we went again. They didn't have the strings for life deal when I got the hundred dollar specials, I did get the strings for life deal when I bought the hollow body, Mike didn't specify that it was for guitars of a certain value so I don't know what that's about. My buddy's wife bought him a starter kit for Christmas at DOS, I recommened that she check that place out because their service and store were great. She got the same string for life deal for my buddy as well and she did not spend close to $500 for everything she got.


Thanks for your opinion Flip Flop. It's funny because I also noticed that the nuts DOS uses, as well as the bridge on their acoustic look quite crappy. Thanks for the heads up buddy; I'll keep an eye out on mine. How's the DOS 335? How does it compare to an Epi or even Gibson? I'm quite attracted to 335s too and perhaps one day I'll consider the DOS version.

Sounds like the strings for life deal is given out to random customers. To me, it really is quite a nice bonus. :smile:



konasexone said:


> Does this guy have fangs under his gums, because all that ever seems to come out of his mouth is venom? What a way to welcome a new member.


Thanks buddy. It's quite alright. I came from spending 5+ years on car forums, where the real immature jerks hang out. Bagpipe was just being suspicious of me being affliated with DOS.

Howi


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Maxer said:


> Howi, I doubt that DOS guitars generally enjoy quite the same resale value as used Epis - not that they shouldn't, mind you - it's just that Epiphone is an established brand closely associated with Gibson and as such it borrows some of Gibson's lustre.


Hmmm... That's a good point....



Maxer said:


> I'd think most lower to mid-end DOS guitars have a generic, MIK appeal as used clone guitars. Meaning the original buyer takes quite a hit and subsequent buyers can get some very good deals - better, I'd argue, than if you bought a used Epiphone.


I bet you're right about this. Luckily mine isn't exaclty a high end guitar so I think I can take the hit. I really like playing on it though; I'll most likely keep it for a very long time.... :smile:

Howi


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Deleted my comment.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

This discussion prompted me to have a look at the DOS website since I am interested in buying a Les Paul of some type and have been looking at alternatives to Epi. I am left wondering if a lot of these companies are sourcing their product from the same assembly line and if there are really significant differences or, if you should just shop for price. It is curious that Agile, DOS, Indie and Prestige all share the same fleur-de-lys on the headstock. DOS, Indie and Prestige guitars all have the same abalone binding while DOS and Prestige share the same vine inlay on the fretboard. Agiles can be had under $500 while some of the others can be up to $1000.
I am sure that if you look at other companies doing business on the internet you will find more of the same. Can anybody comment on this? I would like to know that I'm not paying extra for marketing hype or a slick website.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a double neck from DOS that I aquired through a trade on this board. Overall the construction is good, the necks , an LP style and the other a Tele are both real nice. The only thing I didn't like was the tele neck pickup, very weak, but that was easily remedied. I haven't tried any others but after playing this one the next time I'm in the area I will be dropping in on them to check out a few others.


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

edward said:


> This discussion prompted me to have a look at the DOS website since I am interested in buying a Les Paul of some type and have been looking at alternatives to Epi. I am left wondering if a lot of these companies are sourcing their product from the same assembly line and if there are really significant differences or, if you should just shop for price. It is curious that Agile, DOS, Indie and Prestige all share the same fleur-de-lys on the headstock. DOS, Indie and Prestige guitars all have the same abalone binding while DOS and Prestige share the same vine inlay on the fretboard. Agiles can be had under $500 while some of the others can be up to $1000.
> I am sure that if you look at other companies doing business on the internet you will find more of the same. Can anybody comment on this? I would like to know that I'm not paying extra for marketing hype or a slick website.


Honestly, like I said earlier, chances are they all come from the same source. I'd say just go try them all, and pick one that you like most, and fits your budget. Check out these guys, they look identical to my DOS with better looking headstock, and much cheaper price:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19126

This company deals online only, so much of the overhead to run a store is not included in the price.




PaulS said:


> I have a double neck from DOS that I aquired through a trade on this board. Overall the construction is good, the necks , an LP style and the other a Tele are both real nice. The only thing I didn't like was the tele neck pickup, very weak, but that was easily remedied. I haven't tried any others but after playing this one the next time I'm in the area I will be dropping in on them to check out a few others.


Awesome. Glad to hear that you like your DOS as well. Do you mind posting some pictures of your double neck? :smile:

Howi


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Howi, i never said there was anything wrong with imported guitars 

but for $800, i know what i can buy instead.


----------



## Flip Flop Sg (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Howi,

The 335 copy has great sustain and is light weight. It plays very much like the real deal and was set up very well when I played it. The only thing I did was treat the fret board and flip the strings. Pickups have a decent bite to them and it'll rock out when I really dig in. Great for blues. There's a couple of paint flaws around the "F" holes but for $250 I'm not complaining, everything else feels solid.

http://i386.photobucket.com/albums/oo303/roughshod2008/phpyoivoNPM.jpg

I'm no photographer but you get the idea!


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Budda said:


> Howi, i never said there was anything wrong with imported guitars
> 
> but for $800, i know what i can buy instead.


Haha... sorry... When I said that I was more referring to what WEEZY said...

Ya.. you definitely have many many many choices with $800!



Flip Flop Sg said:


> Hey Howi,
> 
> The 335 copy has great sustain and is light weight. It plays very much like the real deal and was set up very well when I played it. The only thing I did was treat the fret board and flip the strings. Pickups have a decent bite to them and it'll rock out when I really dig in. Great for blues. There's a couple of paint flaws around the "F" holes but for $250 I'm not complaining, everything else feels solid.
> 
> ...


That looks so cool... For only $250 though? It must have been used right?

I'd love to try a 335 or 335 copy, and see how it differs from my ES-137...

Not yet though, I already have too many guitars and not enough player... I need to get good at playing first! :smile:

Howi


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

To be totally honest, I tried some of their guitars at the Barrie location and was not very impressed. They look nice, but they don't play and sound like top shelf instruments IMHO. I was also treated very poorly by them. I brought in my guitar to try out a couple of amps and the sales manager (6'5, 300 lb biker looking guy) was standing there talking to me. I asked him if he thought my guitar needed any adjustments, and he said it might need a little tweak. "Let me see it for a minute". So he takes it in the back and returns one minute later. I could tell he had made an obvious minor truss rod adjustment. He charged me $40 for that one tiny adjustment I could have done myself. Most guitar shops will do that adjustment for free for you just for setting foot in their store. AVOID Dot On Shaft!


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*Long Ago*



Samsquantch said:


> To be totally honest, I tried some of their guitars at the Barrie location and was not very impressed. They look nice, but they don't play and sound like top shelf instruments IMHO. I was also treated very poorly by them. I brought in my guitar to try out a couple of amps and the sales manager (6'5, 300 lb biker looking guy) was standing there talking to me. I asked him if he thought my guitar needed any adjustments, and he said it might need a little tweak. "Let me see it for a minute". So he takes it in the back and returns one minute later. I could tell he had made an obvious minor truss rod adjustment. He charged me $40 for that one tiny adjustment I could have done myself. Most guitar shops will do that adjustment for free for you just for setting foot in their store. AVOID Dot On Shaft!


Hey SamSquantch,

I'm sorry to hear you had such a negative visit to our barrie location. I know of the staff member your talking about who was fired long time ago. He was a negative force in our staff and was handled promptly.

If you still have your invoice, I will be glad to refund your money back. Your visit there was supposed to be positive and I again am very sorry for that.

People that know me well, know that I am very customer friendly. You might not like our guitars or you might love them but one thing we strive for is customer service. If you want to send me a private email I would be happy to refund your money. Nobody should be treated that way.

Mike Carparelli


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Dude, if you have a dot on your shaft, you might want to get it checked out by a doctor. Is it itchy?
> 
> As for the pics, absolutely beautiful!



Any Quote is a good quote! LOL thanks Champ!


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> I have tried a couple that were decent guitars....and one that would have made great firewood.
> 
> Terrible company name....




And I quote: Terrible Company Name........seems that the more terrible our company name is, the more people are supporting our company. That is our intention, to have a name that people talk about, good or bad, but yet the experience is the best we can offer. We are a Canadian Company, and most of our guitars are made abroad. We do have some guitars built in Canada now 
Our production for 2009 will be 50% Canadian made now, so we are shifting over to producing in Canada. Our Website is also being worked on for 2010 to be totally revamped. Thank you all for your valuable input

mike


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope your company does well, I really do. Canadian companies = a good thing.

However, I stand firm on the name. A Canadian guitar company with a name that has made most people I know ask if they have a 'VD' model is not really a good thing if you catch my drift.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Dot On Shaft*

As a left handed player with 33+ years of experience under my belt I can only praise the efforts by Dot On Shaft. After being forced to play garbage guitars by all of the large companies for most of my life DOS has honestly been my saving grace. The owner Mike is one of the most solid and humble folks I've ever met. I purchased a 12 string acoustic from him last year and has totally impressed me by the craftsmanship, sound and the price.
Since then I've cleaned out my inventory including a lefty Fender Squire and an Ibanez RG370DXL to aquire much better instruments from DOS. I purchased a Paradigm strat model last fall and had them upgrade the pickups to their own brand of Carparellis. Because I play alot of Satch, Vai and Eddie they recommended the XS in both the bridge and neck. To say they are the brightest and cleanest pickups I've ever played is an understatement. Again, I've played everything under the sun that I could find in left hand and 3 weeks ago I purchased the new Carparelli S3 LP style from the Barrie location. This is probably the finest guitar I've ever owned or played as a lefty. I contemplated upgrading the pickups but Mike told me to try the stock ones first and then make a decision. I'm glad I did because I can't even get off the bridge pickup it sounds so good.
I'm not going to blow sunshine up anyones **a here but for me as a lefty they have been my savior. The quality of the guitars I own now are far better than any other big name instrument I've owned over my time. Mike doesn't cheap out on the woods. DOS spends the extra to get a better quality wood which in turn ends up making a better guitar and he even discounts his lefties 10% against the righty models so for me its a win/win situation.
Anyways, thats my 0.02cents about DOS.

Cheers,
Bruiser


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

since we now have a Dot on Shaft member..i'm realy curious to know where those 4500$ instruments are made?...from what i gather, they are asian made, but i could have misread the info!..


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Country of origin isnt as important as quality of hte piece. The notion that guitars have to be made in North America to be great is racist. A high quality facility is a high quality facility....and oriental builders can be just as skilled as anyone anywhere. 

If they are fancy Cort or Samick guitars then that is another thing entirely.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> since we now have a Dot on Shaft member..i'm realy curious to know where those 4500$ instruments are made?...from what i gather, they are asian made, but i could have misread the info!..




We have two Guitars that were 4500 range. They are collectors items. One is sold a while back and the other one is still on the hook. They are made by a couple. It's a husband/wife team in Japan. If you go to their site,

Jersey Girl Guitars, you can find out more about them. There guitars are totally unique and made with the BEST construction I have ever seen.

There are the Decarlo Models which are all Hand Made with with the best woods available. NO CNC...and they are costing about 3K mark. They are very high grade.

Then below that, many of our guitars are made in S. Korea....and we have some really beginner models made in China. 199 range.......


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> Country of origin isnt as important as quality of hte piece. The notion that guitars have to be made in North America to be great is racist. A high quality facility is a high quality facility....and oriental builders can be just as skilled as anyone anywhere.
> 
> If they are fancy Cort or Samick guitars then that is another thing entirely.


Very well said


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> Country of origin isnt as important as quality of hte piece. The notion that guitars have to be made in North America to be great is racist. A high quality facility is a high quality facility....and orientals are as skilled as anyone.
> 
> If they are fancy Cort or Samick guitars then that is another thing entirely.


I totaly agree with that mate. But most high priced instrument in North American are justified by, and that's normaly the case but not always, by high quality hardware, good wood, and expensive labor. It's common knowledge that in pretty much every asian country labor cost is NO WHERE NEAR what it is in the US. so even if you get top grade wood, hardware, when you reach say 1000$ US for it, it still leaves 3500$ for asian labor. wich is a bit odd.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> I hope your company does well, I really do. Canadian companies = a good thing.
> 
> However, I stand firm on the name. A Canadian guitar company with a name that has made most people I know ask if they have a 'VD' model is not really a good thing if you catch my drift.



Archer, I thank you for your opinion. If you really understood what the name means, you might think about it again. If I say Milk, and you think of a Cow, that is your way of thinking. Not wrong , not right.....just your way of thinking.

It shows though that your way of thinking is of the norm, because you say "most people you know". That's cool and everyone has the freedom to think what they want. I stand behind that 100%.

DOT ON SHAFT = i


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

For the most part I agree, but much of the guts (pots switches etc) used by companies like Fender and Gibson are out of the orient so where should the line be drawn? 

Any maker can get good wood if they pay for that wood. Companies like Caparison and ESP are churning out world class high end Japanese made instruments.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Bruiser said:


> As a left handed player with 33+ years of experience under my belt I can only praise the efforts by Dot On Shaft. After being forced to play garbage guitars by all of the large companies for most of my life DOS has honestly been my saving grace. The owner Mike is one of the most solid and humble folks I've ever met. I purchased a 12 string acoustic from him last year and has totally impressed me by the craftsmanship, sound and the price.
> Since then I've cleaned out my inventory including a lefty Fender Squire and an Ibanez RG370DXL to aquire much better instruments from DOS. I purchased a Paradigm strat model last fall and had them upgrade the pickups to their own brand of Carparellis. Because I play alot of Satch, Vai and Eddie they recommended the XS in both the bridge and neck. To say they are the brightest and cleanest pickups I've ever played is an understatement. Again, I've played everything under the sun that I could find in left hand and 3 weeks ago I purchased the new Carparelli S3 LP style from the Barrie location. This is probably the finest guitar I've ever owned or played as a lefty. I contemplated upgrading the pickups but Mike told me to try the stock ones first and then make a decision. I'm glad I did because I can't even get off the bridge pickup it sounds so good.
> I'm not going to blow sunshine up anyones **a here but for me as a lefty they have been my savior. The quality of the guitars I own now are far better than any other big name instrument I've owned over my time. Mike doesn't cheap out on the woods. DOS spends the extra to get a better quality wood which in turn ends up making a better guitar and he even discounts his lefties 10% against the righty models so for me its a win/win situation.
> Anyways, thats my 0.02cents about DOS.
> ...


Sir Bruiser,
thank you for the wonderful comment. Always appreciated man Since your a lefty, and there are very few compared to righties, I have a good feeling I know who you are. I remember most of my customers when I meet them more than once. You Rock Bro! vive le LEFTY!!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

DotOnShaft said:


> Archer, I thank you for your opinion. If you really understood what the name means, you might think about it again. If I say Milk, and you think of a Cow, that is your way of thinking. Not wrong , not right.....just your way of thinking.
> 
> It shows though that your way of thinking is of the norm, because you say "most people you know". That's cool and everyone has the freedom to think what they want. I stand behind that 100%.
> 
> DOT ON SHAFT = i



I understand the name myself, but it still leaves DOS open to some rather ugly jokes. 

When I hear 'milk' I think 'cow juice....disgusting'

Once again, I hope you guys take off big time. I would never not try one of your guitars based on name of country of origin. Ultimately it comes down to the piece itself.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> I totaly agree with that mate. But most high priced instrument in North American are justified by, and that's normaly the case but not always, by high quality hardware, good wood, and expensive labor. It's common knowledge that in pretty much every asian country labor cost is NO WHERE NEAR what it is in the US. so even if you get top grade wood, hardware, when you reach say 1000$ US for it, it still leaves 3500$ for asian labor. wich is a bit odd.


Mate, this is Japanese Hand Made.....by a couple that has no labour other than their own. I think it's relative here to whom is making the guitar and product in Demand. You can't buy a Jersey Girl Guitar cheaper than 3K.......even if the labour was fREE it only makes sense that guitar is worth the price to the buyer.

that's just my opinion


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

REALLY hand made? No CNC work at all? The 3 I tried were absolutely not boutique built pieces ala Tom Anderson or Driskill or Heatley or McNaught (all of whom use CNC machines and are damn proud of their CNC machines) and felt like very reasonably quality factory guitars.

The words 'hand made' have been perverted and twisted to the point where most people that understand guitar manufacture question it big time. In the guitar business 'hand built' is something that is rapidly becoming a 'buyer beware' warning.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> I understand the name myself, but it still leaves DOS open to some rather ugly jokes.
> 
> When I hear 'milk' I think 'cow juice....disgusting'
> 
> Once again, I hope you guys take off big time. I would never not try one of your guitars based on name of country of origin. Ultimately it comes down to the piece itself.



Archer, I'm not sure of your age or experience in life. I'm not knocking you if your very young, but what I've learned in my 42 years of age, is that no matter what........whatever you call something or what you try to do in life, and I hope it's positive, there will always be someone or some group that shoots it down. We are not about that in our company. We praise and always strive to be our best. We are NOT perfect......but we are working around the clock to keep improving on what we got. We are also working on many benefit concerts to help our "music not mischief" program. this program is a partnership with the toronto police to get Guitars in the hands of kids that we want to encourage music skills to and not violence. So again, forget the name and see what the substance is all about

you rock mate
Mike


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> REALLY hand made? No CNC work at all? The 3 I tried were absolutely not boutique built pieces ala Driskill or Heatley or McNaught (all of whom use CNC machines and are damn proud of their CNC machines) and felt like very reasonably quality factory guitars.
> 
> The words 'hand made' have been perverted and twisted to the point where most people that understand guitar manufacture question it big time. In the guitar business 'hand built' is something that is rapidly becoming a 'buyer beware' warning.


ALL OUR DECARLOS ARE hand made, hand Carved, NO CNC......what else can I say......


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:rockon2: any publicity is good publicity. Only slightly before our time Mike but not by much XD though I would have to wiki it to really recall the "true Hollywood story" that gave us that expression.

Have you a youtube or other "this is how we do it" pages out there? It has been a bit since I had a look for your web site, and you have no links/signature as yet 

Keeps


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

DotOnShaft said:


> ALL OUR DECARLOS ARE hand made, hand Carved, NO CNC......what else can I say......




Nothing to say. Thats really cool and makes the price 100% justified.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*Hand made*

I would never suggest that Hand Made is Better than CNC....or the other way around. I'm just stating a fact, that the labour involved in Hand made is much longer.....and costs more. 

There are many great companies using CNC and most of our guitars are CNC machined. Our new line of Canadian Made Guitars are all CNC.......each and every one of them.

Our Decarlo Guitars however truly are HAND MADE. I've seen them being cut, chisled and many many hours of labour. As of June, there will be no more hand made Decarlos. They will be CNC too....as the costs have to come down to be more competitive.

Have you seen a Picasso painting lately? how many millions people pay? hey, not my cup of tea, but I dont knock the people that buy them. It's their choice.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

DotOnShaft said:


> Archer, I'm not sure of your age or experience in life. I'm not knocking you if your very young, but what I've learned in my 42 years of age, is that no matter what........whatever you call something or what you try to do in life, and I hope it's positive, there will always be someone or some group that shoots it down. We are not about that in our company. We praise and always strive to be our best. We are NOT perfect......but we are working around the clock to keep improving on what we got. We are also working on many benefit concerts to help our "music not mischief" program. this program is a partnership with the toronto police to get Guitars in the hands of kids that we want to encourage music skills to and not violence. So again, forget the name and see what the substance is all about
> 
> you rock mate
> Mike



You have 3 years on me.

As you will understand hearing critical comments is one of the best ways to grow. Everyone is a critic, but not everyone is willing to be critical....I am willing to be critical and will speak up. There are a LOT of worse names out there (an amp maker in the US made a head called the '****ing ****er' for example) so on the grand scheme of things Dot on Shaft is not THAT bad. 

I think the program you hve going with the Toronto police is very admirable.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

DotOnShaft said:


> I would never suggest that Hand Made is Better than CNC....or the other way around. I'm just stating a fact, that the labour involved in Hand made is much longer.....and costs more.
> 
> There are many great companies using CNC and most of our guitars are CNC machined. Our new line of Canadian Made Guitars are all CNC.......each and every one of them.
> 
> ...



I want to try one of the Decarlo guitars. I am a big fan of off the wall looking instruments.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*Keeps*



keeperofthegood said:


> :rockon2: any publicity is good publicity. Only slightly before our time Mike but not by much XD though I would have to wiki it to really recall the "true Hollywood story" that gave us that expression.
> 
> Have you a youtube or other "this is how we do it" pages out there? It has been a bit since I had a look for your web site, and you have no links/signature as yet
> 
> Keeps



I love that quote

we have a bunch of Youtube vids of our players etc....but havn't got into what your talking about yet. This leads me into my next comment: we are working on a television program this will be exactly what your talkin about.....how to, where to and many more things happening with DOS GUITARS. I have to sell my Barrie location because I have NO more time to do retail. I have a new direction, lots of TV stuff, media stuff and distribution stuff. We are growing by the day and I thank all that have supported us. We are very excited about this.

MaxMyAxe!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

DotonShaft, a 4000$ hand made guitar..that's good price..something made with a CNC machine can not be justified as a handbuild guitar. My tech in Sherbrooke builds 100% hand build guitars, never seen better, takes months to make. and craftmanships off the wall. 

If you sell a costum made instrument made but a luthier in Asia, you can't expect someone to pay 4000$ for it. but that is only my personnal view on the subject. Again, that luthier, the asian one, does not have anything near what a North American luthier needs to make a living.. Somewhere from the time the instrument comes out of the aisan luthier to the time you get it, some middle man is making a boat load of cash. unless you are taking a 400% cut on the instrument. 

And just before you ask...i'm 43 and been into music for 30 years... just as a side note. When i see very expensive instruments, for some reasons i realy need to know everything about it, who, where, what basicaly. I think it's just common sens.

When i compare for exemple your BA-DASSE S2 TIGER BROWN DOT model, it's basicaly a Schecter Hellraise clone..if not made at the same place. body, binding, looks pretty much identical. Again i could be wrong.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> You have 3 years on me.
> 
> As you will understand hearing critical comments is one of the best ways to grow. Everyone is a critic, but not everyone is willing to be critical....I am willing to be critical and will speak up. There are a LOT of worse names out there (an amp maker in the US made a head called the '****ing ****er' for example) so on the grand scheme of things Dot on Shaft is not THAT bad.
> 
> I think the program you hve going with the Toronto police is very admirable.


You serious about this amp name? now that is not only dumb but degrading too. That is a direct comment and racist. However, again I should not judge and it does make DOT ON SHAFT seem much lighter now don't it? It has never been my intention that the word SHAFT is a P***S. It has only to do with the letter i . 

Man, what a name for an amp?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DotOnShaft said:


> Our new line of Canadian Made Guitars are all CNC.......each and every one of them.


Can you give us any information as to which Canadian company will be manufacturing for you and which styles/models they will be making. It would be great to support a Canadian company.

Sorry if this is not a reasonable question (from a business perspective).

Dave


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

DotOnShaft said:


> Hey SamSquantch,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you had such a negative visit to our barrie location. I know of the staff member your talking about who was fired long time ago. He was a negative force in our staff and was handled promptly.
> 
> ...


Wow, that guy was the whole reason I avoided that place like the plague. I will have to visit again. Really appreciate the response. If he isn't representative of what your staff are like, I will certainly give Dot On Shaft a second chance. I don't have the receipt, however it's not about the money, so that's not important. Thank you again. THIS is customer service, people! evilGuitar:


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> DotonShaft, a 4000$ hand made guitar..that's good price..something made with a CNC machine can not be justified as a handbuild guitar. My tech in Sherbrooke builds 100% hand build guitars, never seen better, takes months to make. and craftmanships off the wall.
> 
> If you sell a costum made instrument made but a luthier in Asia, you can't expect someone to pay 4000$ for it. but that is only my personnal view on the subject. Again, that luthier, the asian one, does not have anything near what a North American luthier needs to make a living.. Somewhere from the time the instrument comes out of the aisan luthier to the time you get it, some middle man is making a boat load of cash. unless you are taking a 400% cut on the instrument.
> 
> ...


The japanese guitar "Jersey Girl" is sold to me via a middle man, so yes the price would be less if it were direct from them. However, once again the price is only relative to the buyer. Have you bought an original Picasso Painting lately? it took the guy a few days to paint.......then he dies and his paintings are sold for MILLIONS.....not 4,000 but MILLIONS. Guitars are instruments to many, but ART to others....and the guy that bought the other Jersey girl from me is from the USA and sent me a cheque for 5K CANADIAN. He said it was his 94th guitar. He just buys them, and collects them. He plays only a few but the rest are all stored away. For him 5K was like me spending 5 bucks. He's a multi mulit millionaire. All Relative my friend.

Asian made or not.......


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

DotOnShaft said:


> You serious about this amp name? now that is not only dumb but degrading too. That is a direct comment and racist. However, again I should not judge and it does make DOT ON SHAFT seem much lighter now don't it? It has never been my intention that the word SHAFT is a P***S. It has only to do with the letter i .
> 
> Man, what a name for an amp?


Yup, that is a real amp. I saw it at NAMM and stood there pointing and laughing....really pissed the guy off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by7nNwQe_Sc&feature=related


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Can you give us any information as to which Canadian company will be manufacturing for you and which styles/models they will be making. It would be great to support a Canadian company.
> 
> Sorry if this is not a reasonable question (from a business perspective).
> 
> Dave



Dave, the question seems reasonable to me. WE have a technician that has designed all the templates for us. We are collaborating a team where they make the bodies and necks for us. Using our choice of woods, his cnc machine. We then finish the bodies and necks.......assemble them and market them. We are starting with Tele/Strat/SuperStrat/LesPaulish style and work our way from there. We will have hints of difference on our bodies. All the necks will be Quarter Sawn, all hardware will be the best quality we can get. ie; our hand wound Carparelli PIckups, Gotoh or Sperzel machine heads....etc etc.........so the CNC, Finishing , Assembly will all be done in CANADA


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DotOnShaft said:


> I have to sell my Barrie location because I have NO more time to do retail.


Does this mean that there will not be a retail location (anywhere) to visit in order to the guitars?

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a step in the right direction :food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

DotOnShaft said:


> Dave, the question seems reasonable to me.


Thanks for the detailed response.

Dave


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Wow, that guy was the whole reason I avoided that place like the plague. I will have to visit again. Really appreciate the response. If he isn't representative of what your staff are like, I will certainly give Dot On Shaft a second chance. I don't have the receipt, however it's not about the money, so that's not important. Thank you again. THIS is customer service, people! evilGuitar:



The guy was 6'5 or 6'6......and boy o boy did he tick off many of my customers. I was blind to this because of being so trusting and busy. I was in the store much less at that time,and my other staff were so scared of him, they never told me he was causing such a problem. When I did get approx 7 complaints in ONE day, I then knew what I had to do! I'm half this guys size, but believe me, you F*** with my lively hood and i don't care how big you are He was fired on the spot and is not welcome to be in my store ever again. I have a restraining order against him. 

I apologize to all my customer and many of them thankfully have come back.

When you come by, allow me to make your acquaintance please. Our staff at both locations are there because we only want the BEST. I learned big time from this chap......and I learned what to hire and what NOT to hire. 

come by anytime! your always welcome


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Does this mean that there will not be a retail location (anywhere) to visit in order to the guitars?
> 
> Dave


Dave,

yes we are keeping the Woodbridge Location as our Store, school , showroom...all in one. WE are a growing company, and we started this company with NO help from Banks, Government.......notta. We used our own savings and keep on investing and investing back into ourselves. With todays economic climate, we are actually growing. 

And with the right people , we are now able to start making our guitars right HERE in our own back yard. It's going to take a little time to get all the kinks ironed out, but the big picture is to have a Canadian Company making Canadian Guitars. Parts might be made elsewhere for now....ie: pots , tuners but everything else will be done right here at home. Canadian Jobs will be created too. We are also working on starting a Luthier School! I can't wait for that!!!


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

*F'n F'er*



Archer said:


> Yup, that is a real amp. I saw it at NAMM and stood there pointing and laughing....really pissed the guy off.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by7nNwQe_Sc&feature=related


Hey Archer,

Ok, i saw the video on youtube. I thought you meant F'n N'er..... and that's why I said the word Racist. I see now what you meant, and I think.....ok he's trying to be different, but really.......that is a bit Vulgar and comical if you ask me. Oh boy!


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks for the detailed response.
> 
> Dave


Your welcome Dave

we will have the Woodbridge Location and we hope to Distribute our Canadian Guitars in many stores across Canada/USA/europe etc....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

DotOnShaft said:


> Dave, the question seems reasonable to me. WE have a technician that has designed all the templates for us. We are collaborating a team where they make the bodies and necks for us. Using our choice of woods, his cnc machine. We then finish the bodies and necks.......assemble them and market them. We are starting with Tele/Strat/SuperStrat/LesPaulish style and work our way from there. We will have hints of difference on our bodies. All the necks will be Quarter Sawn, all hardware will be the best quality we can get. ie; our hand wound Carparelli PIckups, Gotoh or Sperzel machine heads....etc etc.........so the CNC, Finishing , Assembly will all be done in CANADA


You would REAL make a greath politician..cause you don't answer any part of his question realy..LOL. Where are those Carparelli pups made? in the search for different parts on a build i was doing i saw a BOAT LOAD of guys with CNC machines cutting necks and bodies, and even with a CNC maching, man, some were putting out CRAP basicaly.

To be able to justify a price on an instrument, you need to be able to know where it's comming from. That is the main reason i don't buy from stores like yours, in NO WAY am i saying your instrument are not "OK"...but that's just the way i am. Been told it was made in US' ASIA, Canada..it's not enough for me. i need to know where and who now a days.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

DotOnShaft said:


> Hey Archer,
> 
> Ok, i saw the video on youtube. I thought you meant F'n N'er..... and that's why I said the word Racist. I see now what you meant, and I think.....ok he's trying to be different, but really.......that is a bit Vulgar and comical if you ask me. Oh boy!




no, if he had called the amp n'er he would have taken multiple beatings on the first day of the show


----------



## The Master of Tone (Mar 8, 2009)

*Dot on Shaft- wow long thread*

Hi there everyone, once it gets to 8 pages of discussions I get summoned, lol.
BTW- that is mahogany on the original question on the Dot on Shaft LP.

As far as Epiphone goes (just for clarification) they have been made in Gibson's factory in Qingdao China since 2002 to present, this factory is one of the biggest in all of China, you know how people talk Gibson says only Epiphones are made there, but rumours have itthat the Gibson studio's, faded series,specials, and even LP standards are being made there and painted and then shipped to US for hardware and electronics, oh and don't forget that made in USA Stamp, if you have played any new Gibson I'm almost certain you'll find at least 1 flaw, (Canada unfortunately only gets B grade from Gibson anyway)

Gibson can't even copy their own guitar right, look at their attempts at all the 59 reissues and they still can't get it right, you want a real reissue get a Max Burst, Bob Burst, or a Guitar Clinic 59 Replica.

For those of you who don't like Asian intruments check out what Tokai's, Edwards, Greco, Burney and JV and E series Squires go for, these were all Japanese made and were far better instruments than the US made Gibson and Fender of that era Late 70's to later 80's(just check out their prices on ebay)

As far as Dot on shaft, it certainly was gutsy on their part to open a huge store in Woodbridge in times were people are loosing jobs and getting laid off, but I must say I was impressed about 1500 guitar inventory candy store, reminded me of a larger than life version of the Guitar Center in the US.

Upon closer inspection of their higher end models I was quite impressed with the Decarlo Line, one piece African or Honduras Mahogany bodies and one piece necks of the same, not even Gibson does this, construction excellent and the finishing was amazing, they kinda of remind me of the quality of a Paul Reed Smith very nice, they had a couple of custom painted Tele bodies while I was there and Wow what a graphics guy they have. The Carparelli was also quite nice their version of LP but at half the cost, there was just too many guitars to check out in one visit.

I remember when PRS came out or even ESP which people would make fun of what the hell is an ESSSP? but look at them now.

It's not about the name on the headstock it's about what and how well made the guitar is, looks like this might be a company in the near future to put a dent in the new G****n and F****r.
Here's a couple of their models in the raw and being hand built.

Way to go Canadians it's about time!!!!!!!

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f357/dotonshaft/DeCarlo/Decarlo Number 1/handson.jpg










http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f357/dotonshaft/DeCarlo/Decarlo Number 1/USA6copy.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f357/dotonshaft/DeCarlo/Decarlo Number 1/USA1copy.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f357/dotonshaft/DeCarlo/Decarlo Number 1/DotGuitar11.jpg

The Master Of Tone.


----------



## The Master of Tone (Mar 8, 2009)

*Hand Made Dot on Shaft Decarlo*

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f357/dotonshaft/DeCarlo/Decarlo Number 1/handson.jpg


----------



## The Master of Tone (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

man, I haven't even BEEN in the barrie store yet! and my grandparents live there, I'm down there 3 or 4 times a year (for longer then 2 hours).

shucks. I knew i shoulda went earlier LOL.


----------



## DotOnShaft (May 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> You would REAL make a greath politician..cause you don't answer any part of his question realy..LOL. Where are those Carparelli pups made? in the search for different parts on a build i was doing i saw a BOAT LOAD of guys with CNC machines cutting necks and bodies, and even with a CNC maching, man, some were putting out CRAP basicaly.
> 
> To be able to justify a price on an instrument, you need to be able to know where it's comming from. That is the main reason i don't buy from stores like yours, in NO WAY am i saying your instrument are not "OK"...but that's just the way i am. Been told it was made in US' ASIA, Canada..it's not enough for me. i need to know where and who now a days.


Ok..let me try this again

The Bodies and Necks are all CNC here in Ontario. The assembly is in Ontario......the only product NOT from ontario is the hardware: ie: pups, tuners, pots and wires.

There...it's Canadian Made and if I were to be a politician, I would be Trudeau


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Mike,

I can't believe you participated in this thread, and I respect business owners who not only provide great customer service, but also feel confident enough about their products to participate on a forum. Most businesses choose to avoid forums all together because they can't deal with all the questions, negative opinions, and sometimes even immature attacks from various members. I can tell that you're proud of your products, and I admire that.

I really love my DOS LP. I'm not sure what model it is because I can't find it on your website. It's the one that's in the $6-700 range, with an eagle inlay. Anyways, it sounds nice and it plays well. I really love it.

On the other hand, I'm not sure if you've read my post earlier, but I'd advise that you check up on the guitars in the Woodbridge location. I've noticed that a very large percentage of them have buzzing frets, as well as bridges that aren't pressed into the body all the way. 

As I said earlier, I recommend everyone to go to DOS stores and check out the guitars, I had a lot of fun. :smile:

Good luck Mike!



al3d said:


> You would REAL make a greath politician..cause you don't answer any part of his question realy..LOL. Where are those Carparelli pups made? in the search for different parts on a build i was doing i saw a BOAT LOAD of guys with CNC machines cutting necks and bodies, and even with a CNC maching, man, some were putting out CRAP basicaly.
> 
> To be able to justify a price on an instrument, you need to be able to know where it's comming from. That is the main reason i don't buy from stores like yours, in NO WAY am i saying your instrument are not "OK"...but that's just the way i am. Been told it was made in US' ASIA, Canada..it's not enough for me. i need to know where and who now a days.


Hey Al.... You don't actually expect a business to tell you where they source each individual part from, for how much, how many middle man, each with how many percent commission, and how much the final mark up was, do you?

Of course, you can expect whatever you wish, but I'm pretty sure you won't get the answer. The same way Gibson and Fender also won't tell you the actual percentage of made in Asia parts on their "Made in USA" guitars. Global sourcing and trading is the name of the game today; most companies need to know it to stay afloat. 

Then again, you most likely know all this already, that's probably why you make your own guitars instead of buying them. :smile:



DotOnShaft said:


> Ok..let me try this again
> 
> The Bodies and Necks are all CNC here in Ontario. The assembly is in Ontario......the only product NOT from ontario is the hardware: ie: pups, tuners, pots and wires.
> 
> There...it's Canadian Made and if I were to be a politician, I would be Trudeau


You're such a gentleman Mike. :smile:

Howi


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

That is some gorgeous wood


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Howi said:


> Hey Al.... You don't actually expect a business to tell you where they source each individual part from, for how much, how many middle man, each with how many percent commission, and how much the final mark up was, do you?
> 
> i


on a 5000$ Gutiar?..you bet your weezer i do..and i expect to be told and all professionnal luthier i've delt with have always answererd ALL my question to the "T...


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont think it is needed to know the origin of EVERY part in a guitar.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Archer said:


> I dont think it is needed to know the origin of EVERY part in a guitar.


when i'm talking about knowing everypart, let me explain better. if i'm getting a custom instrument built, and the luthier tells me OK..it's gonna be Mohagany body, rosewood fretboard and maple neck..i will ask where is the wood comming from..meaning coutry. there's a tone of difference in the darker wood selection for exemple. Indian, brazilian rosewood are very different. same goes for Mohagany. Same for hardware. I will want to know if he's putting a Gotho, schaller, tone pro hardware for exemple. same for Pups, electronic. I do think anyone paying big bucks for a custom made instrument will or should be able to know these things.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm

If I follow the conversation (and I admit, I stay clear of a lot of the minutia at times) I think the question is not one of "what's the name of the floor mangers second wife's first cousins lap dog?" but really "what is this instruments pedigree?"

I think saying "we use xyz made parts" would be suitable to say. Good advertising too depending on the nature of the xyz part 

However, as a matter of business I think retaining some mystery is a needed element to staying IN business. If you want to know the vegetables in a soup, most restaurants will be more than happy to let you know, if you want the written recipe most restaurants may have things to say once they stop laughing 

Hmm.... it is a balance, and for $$$$$$$ yes, I would say pedigree is more important than when it is $$.

Keeps

/me @[email protected] it is early and I have yet to have a coffee so 'xyz' and $$ will have to do @[email protected]


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

al3d said:


> on a 5000$ Gutiar?..you bet your weezer i do..and i expect to be told and all professionnal luthier i've delt with have always answererd ALL my question to the "T...


Um.... I don't think that's a realistic expectation at all, regardless of the price; but that's just my opinion.

Even if I was buying a Ferrari, I wouldn't expect the price tag to have a note saying _"since this is such an expensive product, we'd like to let you know that we're making a $87,738.98 profit from you. FYI, 12.34% of the parts in this 360 Modena are made in China."_

If anything, the higher the price tag of an item, the more difficult it becomes to justify the price. At the prestige level of any products, people are paying a lot for things that are very difficult to calculate an accurate cost for, such as R&D, prestige, artistic design, meticulous labour, and namebrand.

I'm not saying that I agree with a $2,000 Prada bag, but at the same time, I wouldn't expect that Prada will provide me with their business info simply because it's an expensive product.

Howi


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> However, as a matter of business I think retaining some mystery is a needed element to staying IN business.



I agree. Mystery can be a good thing.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Howi said:


> Um.... I don't think that's a realistic expectation at all, regardless of the price; but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Even if I was buying a Ferrari, I wouldn't expect the price tag to have a note saying _"since this is such an expensive product, we'd like to let you know that we're making a $87,738.98 profit from you. FYI, 12.34% of the parts in this 360 Modena are made in China."_
> 
> ...


i was more refering to my last post...No:82


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

*Happy DOS owner*

I've purchased 3 guitars from Mike over the last couple of years and each one has impressed me. The latest Carparelli S3 is simply outstanding to me in every way. 
The first one: Which made me a believer.








Carparelli S3:








They will not be my last from this company. Mike has been incredible to deal with and I think he'll be very successful in many ways.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I also learned about Dot on Shaft recently. Their guitars may sound great, etc, however that being said, they're still knock offs. I wouldn't buy a knock off Coach bag and I certainly wouldn't buy a knock off guitar. Just my 6 cents.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Welcome to the forum. I also learned about Dot on Shaft recently. Their guitars may sound great, etc, however that being said, they're still knock offs. I wouldn't buy a knock off Coach bag and I certainly wouldn't buy a knock off guitar. Just my 6 cents.


If it sounds great, it doesn't matter if it's a knock off.
Most electric guitars are fender or gibson knock-offs, and most acoustics are Martin knock-offs.

Very little is original these days, but that's fine, as long as it sounds or looks or tastes or smells or feels great.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

lyric girl said:


> Welcome to the forum. I also learned about Dot on Shaft recently. Their guitars may sound great, etc, however that being said, they're still knock offs. I wouldn't buy a knock off Coach bag and I certainly wouldn't buy a knock off guitar. Just my 6 cents.


So what reasons are knock-offs bad then, other than the stigma that is attached to them because they aren't a major brand name? I don't see anything wrong with a high quality instrument that has much better consistency of quality because it isn't mass-produced in some dirty factory in China.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

lyric girl said:


> Welcome to the forum. I also learned about Dot on Shaft recently. Their guitars may sound great, etc, however that being said, they're still knock offs. I wouldn't buy a knock off Coach bag and I certainly wouldn't buy a knock off guitar. Just my 6 cents.



My main guitars are Tom Anderson Strat style guitars, I suppose they are 'only knock offs'. D'Pergo and Suhr are just knock offs too I guess....

Your 6 cents are worthless


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i REALY do not want to restart that Chiness knok-off discussion, but Funny that if a Chinese puts a gibson logo..then it's OH MY GOD...THAT'S IMMORAL...but someone else logo on the copy and it becomes !ok to buy them.

i was check dotonshfat and the shredders are basicaly schecter guitars..and i mean identical, and for more money at that!.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Please let me be the only person around here to see the irony of this...

Wow.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Please let me be the only person around here to see the irony of this...


Hey, I see the irony too.

Some threads could go on for miles if you let them. No one wins these ego contests... and if they get ugly enough, no one's entertained anymore either. Oh well.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

fretboard said:


> please let me be the only person around here to see the irony of this...
> 
> Wow.


+ 1,000,000.01


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

DotOnShaft said:


> You serious about this amp name? now that is not only dumb but degrading too. That is a direct comment and racist. However, again I should not judge and it does make DOT ON SHAFT seem much lighter now don't it? It has never been my intention that the word SHAFT is a P***S. It has only to do with the letter i .
> 
> Man, what a name for an amp?


I think you might be misinterpreting the second word of the amp name. It wasn't racist, just rude, I suppose, although personally I found it hilarious.kkjuw


----------



## rtaylor1956 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Dot on Shaft Guitars*



keefsdad said:


> I think you might be misinterpreting the second word of the amp name. It wasn't racist, just rude, I suppose, although personally I found it hilarious.kkjuw



I'll not start to praise the company and get shot down as a spammer as I am the Marketing Director for them.

But saying that I have enjoyed the forum, the name Dot on Shaft is just a paradigm of the small letter i standing for initiative, incentive, intuition etc etc but above all the company is CANADIAN.

We have plans for a new manufacturing plant here in Toronto and have already made a few high end guitars using CANADIAN timber with our own Canadian staff.

The company is expanding and hopes to have the distribution set up global within the next 12 months.

All the best

Rob:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I've owned two DOS guitars and while they may not have been the best guitars ever, they were very good for the money. I bought them from Mike while he was still in London. I bought them for the look and was surprised as to how well they played and sounded. I sold them on Kijiji and basically got what I paid a year before................Mike is the real deal when it comes to customer service. He delivered one of the guitars to my business when I couldn't make the trip to pick it up. I don't think he tries to hide where his guitars are made and assembled (mine were both stamped Made in Korea). I only sold them because I was going in a strat direction and these were PRS and LP style. Just a tip of the hat to Mike who does a lot of things right when dealing with customers.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to add to the Name Debate.

Some background

1. I am looking to buy a DoS because they are good value and quality guitars 
2. I have MBA from Ivey

Some people say that any publicity is good publicity. That might be true for Hollywood but is not true for goods which define the person that buys them. 

For example - hiring Paris Hilton to be VP of Finance would cause a lot of publicity - but would it really be a smart thing to do?

A good marketing person listens to his customers. This forum and others have provided valuable market research where a significant amount of guitarists state that they really do not like the name.

To the DoS guys here - I know that you guys have an emotional connection to the name. I know what it is like to be an entrepreneur. It was your idea and your hard work that got you to where you are today and for that I congratulate you.

Sometimes though you must admit your mistakes and make changes. The name Dot on Shaft is neither cool nor sexy. The name Carparelli has 100x more branding potential - especially in the high end - than does the DoS name.

Those are my thoughts and I hope they help. When I get my guitar - maybe I will just take some black paint and cover up the DoS - ha ha ha


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Oops..>Disregard.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Please let me be the only person around here to see the irony of this...
> 
> Wow.


classic :smile:


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow this thread has gotten completely off topic.

Well I just want to say that I've had my DOS LP for a few months now, and it still plays amazing and I still love it. :smile:

I tried installing some Gibson 490R/498T on it, and it sounds absolutely killer, with such an incredible sustain! I really love my DOS. The only problem with it is it seems to need some fret dressing at fret 2 and 3; it's causing fret buzz and I can't get rid of it no matter how I adjust action and relief. 

The name doesn't bother me one bit. I like my LP copy. :smile:

Howi


----------

